# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  रा.वन  मूवी सोंग

## Nisha.Patel

दोस्तों आप सबको तो पता ही हे किंग खान की मूवी "रा.वन" जो एक मल्टी बजेट की मूवी हे 
और 
इस मूवी मैं akon ने भी एक गाना गया हे जो मैं यहाँ पर पेश करने जा रही हु

----------


## Nisha.Patel

गाने की  डिटेल कुछ इस तरह हे
सोंग नेम- छम्मक  छल्लो
सिंगर - akon
म्यूजिक डिरेक्टर-Vishal & Shekhar

----------


## Nisha.Patel

डाउनलोड लिंक
mediafire 

http://www.mediafire.com/?k6asly7h8ej7i7p

----------


## Dark Rider

आपका शुक्रिया इतने मस्त सोंग  के लिए ++ बनता है मेरी और से 

Lyrics:
Girl you are my chamak chalo
You can be my chamak chalo
Surely i am gonna get ya…!!!
you know i m gonna get ya
you know i will let you my chamak chalo
kesa sharmana aja nach k dikha de
aa meri hoja aa parda gira de
aa meri akhiyon se akhiyan mila le
aa tu na nakhre dikhaa
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo vo oo ooh
Tu meri chamak chalo
teri picture ka mein hero
give it to me girl mujko de do
ho hoo hooo
You can be my chamak chalo
Surely i am gonna get ya…!!!
you know i m gonna get ya
May be i will let you my chamak chalo
kesa sharmana aja nach k dikha de
aa meri hoja aa parda gira de
aa meri akhiyon se akhiyan mila le
aa tu na nakhre dikhaa
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo vo oo ooh
kesa sharmana aja nach k dikha de
aa meri hoja aa parda gira de
aa meri akhiyon se akhiyan mila le
aa tu na nakhre dikhaa
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo oo oo oo
Wanna be my chamak chalo
oo vo oo ooh

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वाह अच्छा सोंग है उसपे मनोज भाई ने चार चाँद लगा दिए.............

----------


## sanjeetspice

> आपका शुक्रिया इतने मस्त सोंग  के लिए ++ बनता है मेरी और से 
> 
> Lyrics:
> Girl you are my chamak chalo
> You can be my chamak chalo
> Surely i am gonna get ya…!!!
> you know i m gonna get ya
> you know i will let you my chamak chalo
> kesa sharmana aja nach k dikha de
> ...


मनोज भाई सोंग तो अच्छा है 

पर भाई जी हिंदी फॉर्म है 

हिंदी कहा  गयी

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई सोंग तो अच्छा है 
> 
> पर भाई जी हिंदी फॉर्म है 
> 
> हिंदी कहा  गयी


जी हिंदी ऊपर दी दो पंक्तियों में विद्यमान है वैसे आपने माइकल जेक्सन का गाना हिंदी में सुना या पढ़ा है 

और यदि हा तो आप किंचित कष्ट करते हुए इसकी हिंदी कर दीजिए में आदर के साथ अपनी प्रविष्टि हटा देता हू वो क्या हैं न की मुझे हिंदी आती है इंग्लिश नहीं |

----------


## Dark Rider

लो भाई हिंदी में भी ले लो पर जिसने मुझे दिया है उसे दिल से शुक्रिया कुछ लोग है जो वाकई में मेरे वेल wisher है 

गर्ल यू आर माय छमक छलो 
यू केन बी माय छमक छलो 
सुरली आइ ऍम गोंन गेट या…!!!
यू क्नोव आइ ऍम गोंना गेट या 
यू क्नोव आइ विल लेट यू माय छमक छलो 
केसा शर्मना आजा नच के दिखा दे 
आ मेरी होजा आ पर्दा गिरा दे 
आ मेरी अखियों से अखियाँ मिला ले 
आ तू ना नखरे दिखा 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
तू मेरी छमक छलो 
तेरी पिक्चर का में हीरो 
गिव इट टू मी गर्ल मुजको दे दो 
हो हो ओओ ओओ 
यू केन बी माय छमक छलो 
गर्ल यू आर माय छमक छलो 
यू केन बी माय छमक छलो 
सुरली आइ ऍम गोंन गेट या…!!!
यू क्नोव आइ ऍम गोंना गेट या 
यू क्नोव आइ विल लेट यू माय छमक छलो 
केसा शर्मना आजा नच के दिखा दे 
आ मेरी होजा आ पर्दा गिरा दे 
आ मेरी अखियों से अखियाँ मिला ले 
आ तू ना नखरे दिखा 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ
गर्ल यू आर माय छमक छलो 
यू केन बी माय छमक छलो 
सुरली आइ ऍम गोंन गेट या…!!!
यू क्नोव आइ ऍम गोंना गेट या 
यू क्नोव आइ विल लेट यू माय छमक छलो 
केसा शर्मना आजा नच के दिखा दे 
आ मेरी होजा आ पर्दा गिरा दे 
आ मेरी अखियों से अखियाँ मिला ले 
आ तू ना नखरे दिखा 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ 
वाना बी माय छमक छलो 
ओओ ओओ ओओ ओओ

----------


## draculla

*दोस्तों आपको RA.ONE के ट्रेलर ने बहुत ही आकर्षित किया होगा/*
*गलती से उसका एक गाना बाहर आ गया/*
*इस गाने को AKON ने गया है/*
*जब आप इसे सुनेंगें तो आपको एक सरप्राइज पेक मिलेगा/*
*इस गाने में AKON ने अंग्रेजी के साथ हिंदी में भी गया है/*
*जब मैंने जाने को सुना तो मुझे विश्वास नहीं हुआ की AKON हिंदी में भी इतना बढियाँ गा सकता है/*
*आप भी इस गाने का मजा ले.*
*मैं इसका डाउनलोड लिंक दे रहा हूँ/



*

----------


## draculla

*यह गाना सुन कर बताइए की यह गाना आपलोगों को कैसा लगा?
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Rated R

कहीं कहीं लगता है जैसे कोई भोजपुरी गायक हिंदी गाना गा रहा है .   :rofl:

----------


## saam

> लो भाई हिंदी में भी ले लो पर जिसने मुझे दिया है उसे दिल से शुक्रिया कुछ लोग है जो वाकई में मेरे वेल wisher है 
> 
> गर्ल यू आर माय छमक छलो 
> यू केन बी माय छमक छलो



:clap::salut::clap::salut:

----------

